

The ultimate bookmarking tool is finally here - justinasv
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2013/03/13/dragdis/?fromcat=all

======
gexla
Nice, but a tool that I will never use. Sign up, get added to invite list,
forget about service, invite comes, completely ignore.

I don't understand the invite process. I would rather get into the service
right away and see promise with a broken system rather than get on an invite
list. I can handle broken, but I will likely never use your service if I have
to wait for an invite. You guys got your one shot to grab me and by the time
your invite arrives, my attention is off somewhere else.

Also lame is the "tweet" for a quicker invite. Why would I tweet about your
service before I have had a chance to use it?

